# Tnt... Hot Bacon Cheese Spread



## middie (Aug 25, 2005)

this is sooooo good. wasn't sure where to put it though. i think it's more of an appetizer so i'll put it here.

1 16 ounce loaf round bread
12 slices bacon, crisp and crumbled
1 8 ounce package Shredded Colby/Montery Jack cheese
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 cup mayonaise
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced

Cut the top of the bread off, removing center leaving the shell 1 inch thick. Cut removed bread into bite size pieces and set aside.

Mix remaining ingredients in a small bowl. Spoon into hollowed out bread shell. Cover shell with the top piece of the bread, and place on a cookie sheet.

Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Serve with the bread pieces or crackers.

makes about 3 1/2 cups.

Note: To reheat, microwave filled bread shell with the top on for 1-2 minutes or until thoroughly heated, stirring once.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 25, 2005)

I need to have a party so I
can try this.  Thanks!!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 25, 2005)

Who needs a party!  I might have to make this just for me!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2005)

Yummy Middie,

looks great and we will not have to worry about re-heating, we will just go to the store and get the fixings for a second one 
kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2005)

lol kadesma. it is really good. i promise !


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds yummmmmy middie, sure going to make this. I love things made with bacon.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 26, 2005)

Mmmmmm....bacon! Thanks Middie this looks really good


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 27, 2005)

mmm this has me salavating and I don't even eat meat! ha.  I'll have to make it for a party though, sounds heavenly.

Thanks for posting it middie.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 27, 2005)

I have one word "Yum".


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

Thankyou so much, I had something like this once but could never get the recipe.  (the pig is cause my 5 yr old is sitting on my lap and is wanting me to put a pig in a post!)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll def. have to try this one out also at one of the game nights.....thanks mid!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Aug 28, 2005)

Holy cow, Middie! You KNOW what I like!!! Definitely gonna do this for the Miami/OSU game next Saturday!!!


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2005)

I've heard of a 
"pig in a poke" but not in a post...

LOL


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow! that sounds like a winner! I'll take that Christmas Eve to my sons home.

thanks Middie
Marge


----------



## Anne (Sep 21, 2006)

Middie, I've copied and pasted. This sounds absolutely delicious! Thank you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

This recipes sounds fantastic! Cut and pasted and printed - wanna make that one soon! thanks middie!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 21, 2006)

The Tnt.....Hot Bacon Cheese Spread sounds delicious.  I must have it for my receipe book.

Have a wonderful day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## mish (Sep 21, 2006)

You're killing me, Middie   I'll never get my jeans on after this one.  Thank you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 24, 2006)

Middie - I made this today to snack on while we watched da Bears win! This is absolutely fantastic! Thank you so much for a delicious and very pretty appetizer!


----------



## middie (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm so glad you like it Michele. And you are so very welcome.


----------



## jkath (Sep 24, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooooh!
I just printed that baby out! YUM


----------



## kadesma (Sep 24, 2006)

_Middie,_
_meant to write last night,but I'm going in circles with two grandkids having birthday parties a day apart  I made your recipe for Cade's party on saturday I set it out, went back inside and plated the wings and your goodie was almost gone by the time I got back outside. I swear I thought they were gonna eat the plate it was on too   Thanks Middie, it was wonderful and one that I know my kids will ask for again and again._
_kadesma _


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 25, 2006)

Middie, you've done it again. That sounds absolutely wonderful. I'll be making that for sure, soon.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 25, 2006)

Your Hot Bacon Cheese Spread sounds delicious.  This one I will have to print out and make.  Thank you.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## middie (Sep 25, 2006)

You're welcome. All of you. Thank you all for letting me know how much you all liked it.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the great recipe, its going right in my Holiday cookbook.


----------

